# Bike licence



## Kayla123 (May 2, 2014)

Hi,

I'm on a temporary visa here until 2015 (2 year visa) and plan on re applying when it expires.

I have a UK driving licence (Car only) and I know that I do not need to apply for a SA car licence until I am a permanent resident.

However, I am wanting to start riding and need to apply for a learners bike licence.

Is it possible to do this? What is the procedure?

Thanks


----------



## SayansiScope (Apr 19, 2014)

Kayla123 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm on a temporary visa here until 2015 (2 year visa) and plan on re applying when it expires.
> 
> ...


Hi Kayla,

You can definitely apply and obtain SA drivers license without the PR.

Regards,

Sciencescope


----------



## Kayla123 (May 2, 2014)

Hi 

Thank you for the response.

Everywhere else I have read says you need PR to gain SA drivers licence.

Do you know why this would be? How to I go about converting my licence on a Temp Residence ?

Thank you

Kayla


----------



## ejandra29 (May 7, 2014)

Hello, can't you use your driver's licence from UK? I believe your UK licence can be used if you are not a permanent resident in SA.


----------



## Kayla123 (May 2, 2014)

I'm not sure - I thought in South Africa you needed a provisional bike licence to start riding - separate to your car licence?
I have a full drivers licence from the UK (Which would act as I provisional bike licence in the UK without a new bike related licence on top of it) but i'm just not sure how it works over here.

I'm fine using my UK Drivers Licence for my car until permanent residency. I just need to sort out what I need to start riding.

Thanks


----------



## ejandra29 (May 7, 2014)

Have you tried giving them a call to confirm whether you can apply for a temporary bike licence?


----------



## Kayla123 (May 2, 2014)

I think that's probably the best bet. Lol thanks


----------



## SayansiScope (Apr 19, 2014)

Kayla123 said:


> Hi
> 
> Thank you for the response.
> 
> ...


The procedure for obtaining SA drivers license is the same with or without a PR. I legally obtained mine without a PR. However, I am not sure if your UK one can be de directly converted to SA one. People from SADC countries can convert theirs but they are subjected to a certain kind of a test.


----------



## parisindia (Dec 13, 2014)

So if I have a indian driving license and moving to sa for work I don't need to apply for driving license?


----------

